# Pickens on the shore



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got finished with Boyscouts early yesterday, so headed home and grabed the gear. It has been a while, maybe 6 months, since me n the family went on a fishing adventure. I forgot what I was missing. Got to Pickens about 4, got me annual pass, hopefully it'll come in handy. Wanted to fish the sound side between the beach and the old pillons. Got thereand front row parking, hmmm must not b anything bitting. Oh well got a couple hours to kill. The spot I am looking for is ocupied by 2 older gentelman, dang. Well set up as close to them as I can without invading there space. Get the kids poles readdy send them down the beach a few feet to fish n play, and I set up to cast on the outside of the old pillons. First cast is a beaut, just where I wanted it with light weight and live shrimp. Look over and ask if they caught any? " Sheeps and a Red ", "good" as I reel it in a couple feet. bump,bump, uh oh here we go first cast. Nothing, for a minute or two, I reel it in just a few more feet, BAM. Fish on first cast, the Lord blessed me for takin the family this time,lol. Short pompano but my first ever, dang them suckers are strong, back he goes. Few minutes later wife hooks up, nice fish looks like, maybe a sheepie. Looses it ten feet from the beach, dangit. Nothing more for half hour or so then the wife hooks a stud sheepie gets it in no problems, to the cooler it goes. The guys next to usland 2 black drum and another sheep head in this time. They must have known it was turnin off only other thing caught was a pinfish by my youngest boy and a record pending, personal, pinfish for myself. I'll post some pics of the sheepie later on today!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally got the yard done and had time to add the pics!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice bandit!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE


----------

